# Looking for adult male sulcata in Las Vegas



## TylerStewart (Sep 14, 2016)

A friend of mine here in Las Vegas has been looking for an adult male sulcata just to have as a pet, and has been unable to find one. I don't have any I can spare. He's on 5 acres outside of town and is set up well for it. He's not opposed to paying for a pretty one. He's got horses and lots of space and wants a big, hot climate tortoise. The whining about them being "abandoned constantly" drives me nuts when we are actively looking for one, offering money for one, and unable to find anything. I've got a word in with a few local pet stores also and so far nothing. If anyone has one available in town or can get one here, let me know at [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 14, 2016)

There's an adult female in Florida looking for a home . Seen it in here the other day.


----------



## Fredkas (Sep 14, 2016)

Weird isn't it? The whining is odd


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 15, 2016)

Move to California. We seem to have an overabundance of them here. I normally take in at least one adult male a year, but for sure about 10 or 12 30 to 50 lb 'ers a year. It's getting late in the year for them now, but I'll keep my eyes peeled for your friend.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 18, 2016)

Is your friend still looking


----------



## Mel1234 (Oct 19, 2016)

We're seeking a caring, lifelong home for our African spurred tortoise. He's about 16/17 years old from Minneapolis, Minnesota. He has a good life with us, with full access to our large, fenced-in yard during the warmer months and a double-decker cage in a first-grade classroom during the school year. However, he's getting too big and distracting for the classroom and we don't have room for him in our house. He's healthy and funny, too.


----------



## Marcela Compel (Oct 26, 2016)

TylerStewart said:


> A friend of mine here in Las Vegas has been looking for an adult male sulcata just to have as a pet, and has been unable to find one. I don't have any I can spare. He's on 5 acres outside of town and is set up well for it. He's not opposed to paying for a pretty one. He's got horses and lots of space and wants a big, hot climate tortoise. The whining about them being "abandoned constantly" drives me nuts when we are actively looking for one, offering money for one, and unable to find anything. I've got a word in with a few local pet stores also and so far nothing. If anyone has one available in town or can get one here, let me know at [email protected]. Thanks!


My friend has a male 4-5 year old Sulcata 42lb free to good home we are in Colorado


----------



## HLackey (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello we are looking for a home for this one. It's not an adult. But it needs a warmer environment. It's here in Carson City. Unsure if it's a male or female. Growing like a weed! Eating like a champ! Found it while working... 

Heather Lackey
[email protected] 

If interested let me know


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 22, 2017)

Tyler hasn't been here in a while. Let's send him a shout-out - @TylerStewart


----------



## Mel1234 (Apr 13, 2017)

Torty has been successfully rehomed. Thanks!


----------

